
The first stable release LibreOffice 3.3 - Uncle_Sam
http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/01/25/the-document-foundation-launches-libreoffice-3-3/
======
greyman
In my opinion (and personal experience), if they want to endanger the monopoly
of MS Office, they would need, first of all, to provide 100% compatibility
with the MS Office formats [read them and write to that format flawlessly].

At least for me, that was the reason my repeated evaluation of OpenOffice
always failed - it couldn't handle more complex MS Word files I received from
my colleagues, and it just didn't make sense to use both suites. I gave it a
chance again and again, but it never worked for me despite my honest attempts
to like OO.org.

~~~
mathnode
There is no reasonable justification for any individual, institution, or
business to be using the newer MS office file formats.

~~~
omh
How about wanting to support more than 65k rows in Excel?

~~~
rbanffy
From TFA, "1 million rows in a spreadsheet"

------
nervechannel
Dear gods, please, someone give it a better name.

Sadly, superficial things like names _are_ important if you want to compete
with better-known products.

I can't even pronounce LibreOffice fluidly -- there are no words in English (I
think) with a schwa followed immediately by a short 'o' sound, so no native
English speaker is phonologically equipped to deal with it.

~~~
omouse
It's a great name, it prominently displays Liberty. This is much better than
Open because the word 'open' is being used for all kinds of software that
isn't (Open Document Format vs Office Open XML)

~~~
nervechannel
It may be a 'great' name ideologically, but the fact that there are three
other comments in the thread giving three different ways it's pronounced,
shows a certain degree of name fail.

 _EDIT:_ Sorry, _five_ different pronunciation suggestions at last count.

------
codelust
If you are on Snow Leopard, it is imperative to install this one. NeoOffice
and OpenOffice (Goo or otherwise) have struggled on Snow Leopard with either
extreme sluggishness or an inability to reasonably render all documents with
acceptable loss of fidelity. Things have been considerably better with
LibreOffice 3.3 so far.

------
ddfall
A bit more background:
[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/LibreOffice-3-3-final...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/LibreOffice-3-3-final-
released-1176425.html)

------
mdaniel
I will also remind our technically savvy readership that they offer BitTorrent
downloads, if you wish to save them some hosting costs (and speed up the
downloads for your neighbors).

Interestingly enough, they offer torrents for the source code, too, but per
archive, which is kind of a drag.

Transmission and I are seeding until 300%.

------
shareme
If on Ubuntu 10.04 x86:

Install via update script will fail. Manually install one deb package than re-
run update script which fixes the problem.

------
callumjones
This is great news, I too have been upset by the lack of ugly office suites. I
am glad there is another product on the market flying the flag for open source
and great user interfaces.

~~~
teilo
This is not a "me too" product. It is a fork of Open Office by former Sun
employees and community contributors who have had an active role in Open
Office before the Oracle acquisition. There is now more active development
under this liberated model than there was when Sun was the steward of the
project. The project is moving forward as never before. This is a good thing.

If you don't care for Open Office, then there is nothing here for you here.
But for those of us who do care, and use Open Office every day this is good
news. It means that the project will not be impeded by the heavy hand of
Oracle, a corporate interest who is only interested in promoting open source
in so far as it keeps away the bad press.

FWIW: Libre Office finally displaced Neo Office on my Mac, which is to say
that the code base has improved quite substantially.

